# speeding question



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A secret police car stopped be as soon as I overtook him for speeding. It was not on the motorway but he claims that I was doing too much which is rubbish as I was not.

So if he stopped me so soon, will he have any evidence of the speed he said I was doing? I thought they have to follow you first and record your speed for court evidence? Because how else can he get a calibrated and accurate record of my speed?

I was told I will be reported and I was off.

Does somone know from personal experience or have heard what normally happens?


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

You'll probably get a summons through the post with a court date. I think there's a slip with it if you plead guilty then you don't have to go to court anad they'll dish out prob points and a fine, if you plead not guilty a trial date will be sent to you.
If it was an un marked traffic car then they should have a camera fitted and should play the tape in court, 
How fast were you going ? what was the speed limit ? did you have a witness in your car ? and how may traffic cops were there ? if they told you that they were reporting you, did they caution you and what was your reply ?
I believe that they have to follow you for approx 2 miles ?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

http://www.pepipoo.com will probably have answers...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

007TT said:


> You'll probably get a summons through the post with a court date. I think there's a slip with it if you plead guilty then you don't have to go to court anad they'll dish out prob points and a fine, if you plead not guilty a trial date will be sent to you.
> If it was an un marked traffic car then they should have a camera fitted and should play the tape in court,
> How fast were you going ? what was the speed limit ? did you have a witness in your car ? and how may traffic cops were there ? if they told you that they were reporting you, did they caution you and what was your reply ?
> I believe that they have to follow you for approx 2 miles ?


Yes they did have a camera fitted. And yes the camera may show their speed and maybe an approximation of what my speed was. But it will not be 100 accurate as I was only followed for less than half a mile so what evidence will the have? Perhaps that they were doing xx speed to try to reach me?

The limit there was 40 but he said I was doing double this, which is bollocks as I was not doing this for sure.

They were NOT traffic police. Just regular police. What really happened is they stopped two cars. I was in front and the BMW behind me that was a boy 18 years old. So one policeman was talking to me and the other to the other driver. He also told me my rights but there was no caution as such. Just that I will be reported and I am going to lose my license.

What I don't understand is what type of evidence they have against me if they stopped me so soon. What will the tape show in the court? As I said how can they possibly prove what my real speed was?

So I do have a witness the other boy driving behind me and I kept his phone number and we will keep in touch. But he said there is no way we were doing this speed and it is all wrong.

What is the likely ban in this case? I think something like two months? Anyone with personal experience out there?

Also will a ban affect my insurance premium?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> http://www.pepipoo.com will probably have answers...


Yes I had a look here but this is not just a NIP. It was very strange to be stopped so fast. It is like it is their word against mine about what was my actual speed.

I guess if I get summons can I request the evidence of the offence?


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

vlastan said:


> 007TT said:
> 
> 
> > You'll probably get a summons through the post with a court date. I think there's a slip with it if you plead guilty then you don't have to go to court anad they'll dish out prob points and a fine, if you plead not guilty a trial date will be sent to you.
> ...


If it was a plain car with a camera i think it will be an unmarked traffic car, they must of had blue lights in the grille of their car and blue and read lights with the word "Police." on display from the rear screen of their car.
If you say the BMW was behind you and the cop car behind him how are they claiming they measured your speed if they weren't directly behind you ?.
Get in touch with a Solicitor who will be provided with the police evidence prior to any court date.
Another point is that normal plain police cars (cid and hire cars etc.) are not allowed to stop anyone ! if they want a vehicle stopping they have to call up for a marked police car or a plain traffic car.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Also will a ban affect my insurance premium?


Nah, they'll just let that slide :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Widget said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Also will a ban affect my insurance premium?
> ...


I got a ban back in 1986 for doing 120mph on the M6 and it did not affect my insurance so you may be ok


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

As YELLOW says above I don't think insurance companies are bothered too much about points these days I'm sure I read this on pistonheads.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

You have to be followed for two tenths of a mile only.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Things were different all those years ago though, weren't they?



NUM_TT said:


> As YELLOW says above I don't think insurance companies are bothered too much about points these days I'm sure I read this on pistonheads.


3 points is okay, but a ban?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

007TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > 007TT said:
> ...


It was unmarked car but had all the lights as you describe it. He came between me and the BMW and stopped both of us. I was in front of the unmarked police car and the BMW behind the police car.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just how fast do YOU think you were going in the 40mph zone then?


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I got a ban back in 1986 for doing 120mph on the M6 and it did not affect my insurance so you may be ok


Were you going backwards :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Just how fast do YOU think you were going in the 40mph zone then?


I did not come here to listen your criticism. If you can't offer advice do not ask me as this is not important now and doesn't help me.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just how fast do YOU think you were going in the 40mph zone then?
> ...


Actually not one hint of criticism at all. Just a straight question. You say the police officer is talking "bollocks" in respect to your speed, but also ask what you should expect to receive by way of a fine or ban.

We have too little information to give you any kind of feedback.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Agreed.

The amount you were travelling over the 40 mph speed limit will have a bearing on what your punishment could be.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes I agree with this of course.

But after I looked at Pepipoo I found out some guidelines of possible fines imposed for travelling above the speed limits. These are guidelines from the courts.

http://www.pepipoo.com/Magistrates_guidelines.htm

Read here and tell me what you think. But it looks from it that in a 40 you must be doing at least 66mph (or 75mph) before we are talking for ban. And I was not even doing that much.

And again if over this limit the ban is only 2 to 8 weeks. Is it really so little? Has anybody been banned for more than this?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Widget said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


If you get a ban you will not get points


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I know some people that have been banned for much longer and shorter than those guidelines but they either driving faster or slower than you.

What was the speed limit on the road you were driving on? What speed was the undercover cop car travelling at?

You could or could not get a very large (or small) fine & a short ( or long) driving ban depending on how fast or slow you were driving.


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=16768


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

007TT said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=16768


This only works if you get banned by points or if you get a NIP. Not in my case.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> You have to be followed for two tenths of a mile only.


I measured the distance yesterday and it was around 2 to 3 tenths of a mile.

So they must have enough evidence to obtain my speed now.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Were you racing the BMW Vlastan? Be honest now... :wink:

Actually no don't admit to that on a public forum.

I gather from what you say that they told you that you were doing 80 mph (double the limit of 40). Presumably they will have evidence of this. If not, you're in the clear.

If they do have evidence, 80mph in a 40 zone, ouch. I would be hiring a decent lawyer myself.

Was the alleged offence completed only in the act of overtaking? I ask this because I can remember reading in a bike mag a few years ago, some of the journos went on a police riding course. The police told them to overtake absolutely as quickly as possible then get back on the correct side of the road. I have always tried to follow this and in the event of being nicked would hope to appeal to their better nature by pleading this.

If you do get a custodial sentence, on release you might be able to report back on one of your most famous threads, but this time from the perspective of the receiver :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Were you racing the BMW Vlastan? Be honest now... :wink:


I have to admit that reading V's original post about the alleged incident, this was my first impression based on his description of the events.



Carlos said:


> If you do get a custodial sentence, on release you might be able to report back on one of your most famous threads, but this time from the perspective of the receiver :wink:


Well I suppose it is possible if the magistrate considers the allegeded offence to be worthy of it


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Were you racing the BMW Vlastan? Be honest now... :wink:
> ...


Funnily enough, I thought the same thing when I first read the post.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Was the alleged offence completed only in the act of overtaking? I ask this because I can remember reading in a bike mag a few years ago, some of the journos went on a police riding course. The police told them to overtake absolutely as quickly as possible then get back on the correct side of the road. I have always tried to follow this and in the event of being nicked would hope to appeal to their better nature by pleading this.


I've heard about this but always thought it would be tricky to justify unless the person you were overtaking was crawling along. Which doesn't sound believable in this case. :?



Carlos said:


> If you do get a custodial sentence, on release you might be able to report back on one of your most famous threads, but this time from the perspective of the receiver :wink:


Very cruel but very funny!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Were you racing the BMW Vlastan? Be honest now... :wink:
> 
> Actually no don't admit to that on a public forum.
> 
> ...


It is so good to see all you old friends here again! 

Guys...the BMW was an old one. Are you serious that I would even bother?? Racing a new Cayman S with a 7 to 10 year old BMW? Pleeeease...I have my standards.

I had my music loud and I was not paying attention to the speedo at the time...that is all.

Strange you mention overtaking, because it is a point where two lanes became one and then two again and it was this point that I went faster. But I went faster when there were two lanes on the fast lane.

Funny about the "receiving" end joke...I am not a small guy myself so I can look after myself. A custodial sentence gives you all the necessary free time to spend in the gym so I would be coming out with a fantastic body as well!  :lol:


----------

